# Cl dc



## cambriahouse (Feb 10, 2013)

Any thoughts on this JET DC on CL?

http://buffalo.craigslist.org/tls/4310794370.html

Steve


----------



## ORBlackFZ1 (Dec 25, 2013)

If it works, it is hard to beat the price.....providing it will meet your shop requirements. You might even offer the seller $50 and save yourself some money toward a canister filter instead of the bag. Make sure that you check for damage to the impeller. You can do that through the dust ports.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

For 100 bucks you can't hardly go wrong on it.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

ryan50hrl said:


> For 100 bucks you can't hardly go wrong on it.


That was my thoughts also.

I would spend about $100 for 1 micron bags instead of the canister filter.


----------

